# ETA on Billow v2



## WHITELABEL (9/6/15)

Does anyone have an ETA on the Billow V2 please?


----------



## Sir Vape (9/6/15)

We have a small batch leaving at the end of the week. Should be with us mid week next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

